# Apache POI Excel Sheet auslesen



## vodn7v (14. Sep 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mir eine Klasse zum Auslesen eines Excelsheets geschrieben. Das funktioniert auch schon soweit.
Nun habe ich noch einige Dinge, bei denen ich nicht weiß, wie ich sie lösen soll.

1. Meine Daten, die ich auslesen möchte fangen nicht in der ersten Zeile, sondern in der 8ten an. Wie kann ich die Zeilenanzahl angeben ab der erst ausgelesen wird? Gibt es dafuer schon eine funktion in der ich einfach den Wert setzen muss?

2. Kann ich irgednwo das auszulesende sheet angeben? z.b. den sheetnamen der ausgelesen werden soll?

Danke!!


----------



## Der Müde Joe (14. Sep 2010)

>Kann ich irgednwo das auszulesende sheet angeben?

HSSFWorkbook (POI API Documentation)

>nicht in der ersten Zeile, sondern in der 8ten an.

HSSFSheet (POI API Documentation)


----------



## SlaterB (14. Sep 2010)

wenn du nicht weißt, wie man ein Sheet/ eine Row auswählt, wie liest du dann überhaupt bisher Daten ein?!
das wäre ja mal interessant


----------



## vodn7v (14. Sep 2010)

derzeit mache ich das mit dieser klasse:

Class HSSFRequest

HSSFRequest (POI API Documentation)

oder ist das schon der Falsche anfang? Er gibt mir den kompletten inhalts des sheets zurück.

und damit starte ich den leseprozess :HSSFEventFactory (POI API Documentation)


----------



## SlaterB (14. Sep 2010)

nun gut, das mag ein anderer Ansatz sein, kenne ich noch gar nicht

woran ich und gewiss auch Der Müde Joe gedacht haben ist mehr Richtung
Java Examples - How do I read Excel file?

der imperative Ansatz,
Workbook öffnen, Sheet auswählen, Row auswählen, Column auswählen,
alles mit Schleifen usw.

(wobei in dem Beispiel die Rows und Columns auch wieder per Iterator durchlaufen werden,
stell dir dort sheet.getRow(8); vor oder ähnliches)


----------



## vodn7v (14. Sep 2010)

ok, ich danke euch! mit meiner methode schneint es denke ich mal nicht zu gehen. dann versuche ich mal euren weg.

danke


----------

